# My little foster, Mick



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Everybody, this is my latest foster, Mick. He is 2 years old, weighs 5.5#s and is absolutely adorable. Great big eyes, sweet personality, loves to be held. If you're interested in him, contact Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and fill out an application.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is just precious.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

This is a very nice looking pup. I wonder if he is from a show breeder?


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!! So sweet!!! If only....... Well 4 is enough (says my husband)


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh My, He is a cutie.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

OMGoodness!!!!! Look at those beautiful eyes :wub: Mick is Adorable!!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG, somebody is going to be lucky to get him.


----------

